# Time for a new pup: GWP or another Lab?



## jlvatns (Jan 29, 2007)

Our Lab is 9 years old now, and although she is still in good health (allergies are really bad) I am thinking about a new pup. For those with GWP expertise, how would you compare their retreiving/cripple tracking desire to a Lab? Also, are they prone to allergies? 
Thanks


----------



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

I have owned one golden retriever and seven labs. Two and one-half years ago I bought a GWP. I now have one lab and the GWP. The GWP is a hunting machine. It will go all day and all day the next day and into the third. She is an ethusiastic hunter to say the least. Aggressive retriever, good to excellent nose,and remains in the range that I want. The lab is a pointing lab and both hunt well together. 
When I purchased the wirehair I was apprehensive. The breeder told me she would adjust to my way of hunting and she has. She points when the bird is holding, busts them out of the cattails(I don't want a point in the cattails), and a running rooster is flushed within gun range. My lab basically hunts the same. The pointing purists would not like my GWP. I have no desire to have a point and repoint and repoint on a running rooster. As long as it is put up in gun range(she maintains a 35 to 40 yard or closer range except when allowed to move out) I am satisfied. The pointing lab is excellent. She is a strong pointer and will hold minutes as long as the bird holds. Should the bird move, it is put up in the air. 
The wirehair in the house is a calm and enjoyable dog to have inside. They are both kenneled outside but are allowed in at times. I thought with all the aggressiveness in the field she would be a hyper dog inside. She is calmer than my lab inside. They do become attached to the master or family but I have not had any separation anxiety problems when my neighbor takes care of the dogs for a week or two. 
I will be hunting most of Oct.,Nov. and Dec. next year and will be purchasing another dog in the spring(my lab is 10). The choice between another pointing lab or another GWP is difficult. I believe my wife will prevail. I will be looking for another yellow pointing lab. 
There is one caveat. Anyone buying one that is experienced with dogs should have no problems. For a first time owner, they do have a few quirks and can be obstinate. I believe a lab catches on quicker but once the GWP learns something they have it. That applies to training dummies as well as crippled roosters. 
Any suggestions for finding an athletic(one that can hunt all day)pointing lab would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jlvatns (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for your reply! Our Lab is also a certified Pointer. She hunts hard for days on end, but it equally as wired while at home or in the yard. We got her from Alma Bottom Pointing Labs in Ellsworth Wisconsin. The owners name is Stu West, and he has been in the Pointing Lab forefront since the inception of notoriety for these dogs. She has been an excellent hunter, but difficult to manage around home. She has cronic skin allergies that require a daily regimen of prescription medication; according to my Vet, Yellow Labs are more prone to allergies~however our neighbor has 2 Black labs, and one of them has chronic allergies also. We had an English setter for 14 years prior to the Lab, and she was also a hard charging dog in the field. She was also a solid retreiver (as compared to other English Setters) and much more maneagable around home.

What info do you have on GWP's regarding allergies? Would you buy another GWP pup from your same breeder?

Thanks!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I am buying a GWP pup from Bighorn Kennels in Wyoming.Picking him up on Saturday.I believe he still has some females left.....males are all sold.

I have had both labs and a GWP was the last one.Died last Aug.I thought about which to start over with.In my younger days I was gungho waterfowl and nothing beats a lab at that.Now in my older age,I prefer a pointer.So I decided to get another GWP.Although a GSP would have been OK also.

As the plain says....they can go all day on the run since they hunt with their head up instead of nose on the ground like a lab.They aren't pretty,but I prefer a GWP to a lab if mainly upland hunting.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Ken,

Is it true that the GWP does not shed or at least sheds very little?


----------



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

I have had problems with my GWP in the fall with the bedding(marsh hay one year and straw the second year)possibly lending itself to a contact dermatitis. I have switched to shredded paper. This only happens in the fall to winter and disappears in the spring. The only other thing I can attribute it to is switching to a high performance dog food(30% protein).
I believe one of the two is triggering it but haven't determined which one.

Anyone out there experience anything similar????

No problem with the yellow lab kenneled with the wirehair.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I love the DD (Wirehairs). For years I made my living training labs. I've trained many breeds of dogs, and my favorite has become the Draht. Great in the house, great with kids, a hunting machine and easy to train. Yes, they do shed. It's probably the breed I'll own the rest of my life.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

jlvatns,

Wirehairs are great dogs (of course I'm extremely biased) and can be a good transition to pointing dogs from retrievers.

Your post asked about the retrieving/tracking ability of wirehairs. Most wirehairs are natural retrievers, and I loose very, very few crippled roosters with my dogs. However, the average wirehair does not compare to a first class retriever in that arena. That being said, a few of my buddies have very nice labs, and my wirehairs regularly find significantly more upland birds than their labs when we hunt together.

A lot of your decision should be based upon what type of hunting you plan to do and your personal preferences. If you do mostly upland hunting or an even mix of upland and waterfowl, a wirehair might be the ticket. If you do 90% waterfowl hunting, I would recommend another retriever.

Range and hunting style should also be a big consideration in your decision. My dogs are out of AKC lines breed for horseback trials. None of them top 50 pounds, and I honestly do not know what it would take to wear them out because I have never been able to do it. Most of my hunting is done over multiple sections of CRP, and I need a dog that can run. Their range and hunting style has made several die-hard retriever guys almost have a stroke.

Lines bred for NAVHDA or the VDD lines produce exceptional dogs that typically will run a little shorter. These lines also tend to produce more truly versatile dogs with a greater retrieving instinct. Wirehaired Pointing Griffons are another breed you may want to consider for the best of both worlds (upland and waterfowl). Griffman could give you more info on this breed, too.

As for the allergies, none of my dogs have ever had any allergy problems, and I have not run across one with allergy problems in the numerous wirehairms I have been exposed to.

I know this got a bit lengthy but wanted to cover your questions. If you have any other questions, feel free to post them or pm me.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

Stick with the pointing labs. Stu West has some good pointing labs but I have heard they are known for there allergies.

p.s never lost a cripple.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll second what has been said of wirehairs. As for shedding, yes they do shed, but don't completely blow their coat like labs do. I haven't heard of any real allergy problems, but do a comlpete thyroid screening and test hips.

"I have had problems with my GWP in the fall with the bedding(marsh hay one year and straw the second year)possibly lending itself to a contact dermatitis. I have switched to shredded paper. This only happens in the fall to winter and disappears in the spring. The only other thing I can attribute it to is switching to a high performance dog food(30% protein). 
I believe one of the two is triggering it but haven't determined which one."

I'd look into your performance food and it's corn content. :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

After 3 labs, tremendous, good, ok, I bought a GWP. Top notch on upland but I don't hunt waterfowl. I screwed up his retrieving with dummies and the launcher, that he is nuts for. My fault. Unfortunately, I started him on pigeons which he hated, so now he sits by the down bird. I can forgo that as the hunting ability makes up for it. Great trailing crips, etc, very much like theplain said, close hunter and good pointer when I want. He was hard to house train for a month or so. Only health problem is that his ears need close attention if they get in water. In athletic ability there is no comparison. Like comparing a gymnist to a heavy weight wrestler. Only drawback is that he'll eat the all carmel rolls, but on the good side he can't open the fridge.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=3536

I love a lab but there are too many health problems with them that just break everybodys heart. I'd agree on the dog food. My vet said stay away from high protien, go for higher fat if needed instead. .02$


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.gwpca.com/phpBB2/all_ads.php

look at jake and crystal,

from the descriptions they both would probably make good hunting prospects (crystal was turned in for have an strong prey drive on chickens, to me or anyone that wants to hunt thats a good thing :lol: )

Besides doing a good deed, you wouldn't have to wait a year for them to grow up.


----------



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

www.pfwirehairs.com have just had litters hit the ground. I don't know anything about the kennel but noticed the ad.


----------

